
Top Five Reasons You’re Wrong About Needing a Large Backlog - DanielBMarkham
http://tiny-giant-books.com/blog/top-five-reasons-youre-wrong-about-needing-a-large-backlog/
======
DanielBMarkham
Author here. Happy to take any questions or clarify any vagueness in the text.
It's a common problem that people tend to have a lot of baggage around.

